# Anyone use Klonopin PRN?



## socialbuttrfly (Jun 13, 2011)

My doctor prescribed me 0.5 klonopin twice a day for some intense work related anxiety that has caused my social anxiety to relapse. I took it for 3 days and it was great..but I'm scared to get addicted so I thought today I'd try work without and it actually went pretty well. My question, do any of you take klonopin as needed? I would love the option of taking a couple before some sort of event that I know will make me very anxious.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

socialbuttrfly said:


> My doctor prescribed me 0.5 klonopin twice a day for some intense work related anxiety that has caused my social anxiety to relapse. I took it for 3 days and it was great..but I'm scared to get addicted so I thought today I'd try work without and it actually went pretty well. My question, do any of you take klonopin as needed? I would love the option of taking a couple before some sort of event that I know will make me very anxious.


Trust me, you definitely don't want to get dependent on this medication. I've been on it for 4 or 5 years. I SHOULD have taken it PRN, but I started it by taking it every day, and staying like that. It honestly does nothing for me anymore. I just have to take it so I don't withdrawal. It might make my anxiety better like 1 or 2 outta 5 now, but thats it. If its helping you alot using it only as needed, stick with that. I don't want another person to end up stuck on benzos just cause they took it every single day and their body NEEDS it. So, please keep in mind that the dependence is severe, as is the withdrawal. I hope that you can keep taking it as needed, but I hope you don't ever get stuck on the medicine. 
I know how it must be working amazing now cause you are sorta new to it, and its working great, but please please don't start taking it daily. Well, do as you please, but I wish I had listened to people telling me years ago not to become dependent. I can take 8mg of Clonazepam at one time and only feel a tiny bit of relief. I obviously took this medication more than PRN. I just don't want you to end up like that. So if its helping you, GREAT! But I suggest you do everything you can so you don't end up dependent on it. Thats all. Sorry this was so long, I had a bit to drink. Anyway, Goodluck to you!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

PRN is the only way to go ^^

screw unnecessary tolerance!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sometimes I take it 5 days in a row, sometimes I take it once a week, sometimes I go a month or more without taking it. The only time I ever had side effects or felt a tolerance building was early on when I tried it for about 2 weeks straight at 1-2mg per day. When I quit it after just 2 weeks there were about 3 days of horrible anxiety and paranoia. Other than that one lapse in judgment, taking it PRN has worked out great.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I was thinking about asking for klonopin from the doc. I'm done with ADs for now. I want to try some other non med treatments before I think about an MAOI. I'm doing an intense meditation retreat at the end of the summer, but I wanted something to keep me feeling ok till then. Something I can take once or twice a week in order to function at my internship.

I was on Ativan a few months ago. One time I carelessly took too much and got pulled over by the cops. I wasn't trying to abuse it. I just hope that didnt scare him away from benzos.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

what is prn?


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

What I do is keep my meds on me at all times so whenever I feel the NEED to take them I can; I don't take them otherwise. (Non-prescribed)

It's kind of like my "safety blanket" as someone once put it. I don't need to be on them, but I NEED the option.

Maybe you could do the same thing with your kpins. I mean they only take a few minutes to start working, so it would seem like a ideal drug imo.


----------



## socialbuttrfly (Jun 13, 2011)

Positive said:


> what is prn?


Prn means "as needed"


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah PRN is best as its effects are more potent but for people like me and others around who are prone to addiction, its best to have some other natural highs lol or supplements to take during the times you have no klonopin around, i have managed to make a months worth of 0.5 (30 pills) last as i take Kratom and Kava on alternate days not all at once and each day i am sedated and able to function, rather than taking all three at once because that would be dangerous and ridiculous but its part of my regime and it works for stopping tolerance

Magnesium citrate helps too by the way


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Arisas Current Regime (LOL I have a regime)*


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, i do the same.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep. Gotta watch out though. PRN Turns into 1mg Nightly............Then 2mg Nightly.........Then 4mg nightly with other sedatives.......Tollerance builds fast. Keep it PRN only for a panic attack or severe anxiety. And you gotta be strong with benzos. Resist the urge to pop unnecessary pills. If used responsibly, PRN They are very usefull. I Could just sit there and pop xanax like candy all day LOL. but then i would run out early and be screwed, Tollerance, Withdrawl etc..... I Especially love these new melting Xanax's that melt under your tongue and hit you INSTANTLY and go into your blood stream. And they taste MINTY NOM NOM LOL i think its called Niravam and it hits me like 10 times harder than my normal xanax. God i love Niravam. Freshens your breath to hehehe. But i use it only for panic attacks now. I call it "Super Xanax". And i thought xanax kicked in fast 5-10 mins. Niravam kicks in instantly and hits you like a train. Its AMAZING! And the minty fresh taste is great to. Made me spoiled and now normal xanax isnt enough lol. xD I was having a panic attack a day ago and i took the Niravam and it literally kicks in in less than 15 seconds. GREAT FOR PANIC! But point being keep it PRN. 3-5 times a week MAX and a low dosage. Don't take more than 1 pill at once to.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I started PRN and then turned out there was always a reason I "needed" it.... Then started stimulants and needed the klonopin to ease the downer from the stims, and on and on... 

Now I am on it daily and have terrible withdrawal if I stop for more than 4-5 days (it has a very long half life so the first 2-3 days off don't really bother me)... And it didn't take very long for me to get dependent, months not years..

PRN is the best way to go - - - keeps it most effective for anxiety and social anxiety, plus no tolerance issues, and hopefully no withdrawal if used on occasion..

Of course it works for some long term without tolerance issues so YMMV.. There will probably be dependence issues if used long term, not sure if that matters to you....

I plan to start slowly tapering off it soon, and using it only PRN again... 
Especially with memantine now on my regime


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I currently take 0.5 mg per day, but have taken up to 2 mg daily in the past, never found it to be especially addictive or to have many side effects for that matter, seemed to be a good med overall for me, as always your mileage may vary.

I wouldn't bother trying to use it for sleep though, at least not on a nightly basis, as it's sedative effect seems to wear off pretty quickly, so as bacon said for that purpose the dose would probably escalate too much.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I once used it as prn. A long, long time ago!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Positive said:


> what is prn?


PRN stands for the latin term, "pro rae nata", which means "use as needed"


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Klonopin should solely be used in short term circumstances.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> Klonopin should solely be used in short term circumstances.


klonopin is the worst - that **** is dangerous

PRN always leads to dependency psychologically or chemically 
it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Katherina (Jun 18, 2011)

*RE: Klonopin*

Hi-I just wanted to say that for me Klonopin was a short term pseudo "fix" for anxiety, and I became addicted to it rather quickly. Just a mild warning. Not a good drung to be on. Docters should be telling us about the addictive aspects and really I wish they would stop perscribing K so casually as if it does ot have major risks, as if there are not better alternatives and some major side effects. I aksed my docter once why no one had told me about klonopin side effects and he said were are not required to really activly educate people about klonopin and its addictive apects, the FDA does not require it of the drug companies. I never realized how addctive it was untill it was too late. I think that there are some really elpful drugs but Klonopin I have found in my case was not.

I have found other methods that work better and are less addictive. In fact, I think it may have made me worse as far as anxiety and effecting my moods from the taper. Klonopin, has caused me to have seizures for years, and I have spent almost four years with numerous attempts at trying to taper off. I was on it for ten years, way too long and should have only used it short term, but my doctors neglected to warn me. Now I have an amazing docter who is helping me taper off of it. If anyone ever have to taper off Klonopin on my own without resources that I really needed.

But it all turned out well for me and, I have had great success with Serequil, it kills the anxiety that led to me sleepless nights and has allowed me to finally get off this K. I hope that you consider this and try something else for anxiety, that is less addictive. I am only now getting off of this dreadful drug. If you suffer with anxiety/tapering, or just interested in suppliments, The Road Back Program has helped me for most of my detox needs. I also do lots of yoga and that works better, compared to Klonopin. Passion Flower is just as good as klonopin for anxiety in my opinion, and is not addictive.

I don't want to seem like the idiot who hates traditional medicine, and is only into natural remedies, becasue I appreacitate regular drugs and treatments. However, in my case the cure was very much worse than the disease and I found a better solution. Yoga, Omegas, The Road Back and Tons of Exercize, also I stopped trying to be so pefect in my career and am trying to accept my condition. I hope you think twice about klonopin. If my expreience helps one person to avoid the addictive aspect of Klonopin, it will have almost been worth the rocky ride. Now I am on my way to a better life. Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

d829 said:


> klonopin is the worst - that **** is dangerous
> 
> PRN always leads to dependency psychologically or chemically
> it's just a matter of time.


fortunately that time span exceeds the life span of a human being


----------

